#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Wandelzender

## speakertech

Wie heeft er ervaring met de wandelzender COMPLY van HF-prints?
Deze heeft ook een regieontvanger aan boord.
Eventueel ook gebruikservaringen met de SIMPLY, een wz met maar één kanaal(frequentie). Is een diversity ontvanger noodzakelijk?
Buiten de SER20 van Sennheiser en de zenders van HECOM lijkt het een betaalbaar alternatief. Het aanbod lijkt niet erg groot. Zijn er meer (betaalbare) merken? De Sennheiser kost kaal ca 22000 euro. Dat is een factor twee boven de begroting en dan heb je nog geen ontvanger, antennes etc.
Is het trouwens nog verstandig om iets rond 200MHz te kopen ivm TDAB en TDVB?

Speakertech

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Hallo Speakertech,

Geen echte ervaring, maar heb er wel regelmatig mee getest (vaak in combinatie met sennheiser ontvangers/zenders). Vrij basic fatsoenlijk klinkende zender, retour-ontvanger werkt prima.

Maximale signaal wat de hoofdtelefoonversterker uitstuurt is iets aan de lage kant. 

De simply is inderdaad eenvoudiger en heeft volgens mij geen mogelijkheid tot hidyn.

De SER20 is een dijk van een zender (mag ook wel voor dat geld). De WLT... van Hecom is ook een prima ding en wordt veel gebruikt door regionale omroepen.

Hecom en HF Prints zijn beide Nederlands fabrikaat, waarbij ik (uit eigen ervaringen en die van klanten) moet opmerken dat de service van HF Prints enorm veel beter is dan die van Hecom.

Overigens is de zwaai van een Sennheiser groter dan die van een HF Prints en die is weer groter dan die van Hecom... Het is dus wel uitwisselbaar, maar niet optimaal.

Diversity is altijd handig, maar niet altijd noodzakelijk (lees: echt afhankelijk van de toepassing)

'k weet niet of je het kent, maar op Radioforum.nl is men al een tijdje bezig met het hele frequentie-gedoe. Daar is ook "radiogolfje" op te vinden. Hij weet alles over die zender.

----------


## vasco

TDVB is niet de juiste afkorting voor digitale televisie, dit moet zijn DVB-T in jouw geval.

Er kan in plaats van een T ook iets anders staan trouwens:
C = *C*able
H = *H*andheld (telefoon/PDA)
S = *S*atelite
T = *T*errestrial (ether)

Echter in dit topic over zenders zal DVB-T hetgeen zijn waar je mee te maken hebt.

----------


## speakertech

> TDVB is niet de juiste afkorting voor digitale televisie, dit moet zijn DVB-T in jouw geval.
> 
> Er kan in plaats van een T ook iets anders staan trouwens:
> C = *C*able
> H = *H*andheld (telefoon/PDA)
> S = *S*atelite
> T = *T*errestrial (ether)
> 
> Echter in dit topic over zenders zal DVB-T hetgeen zijn waar je mee te maken hebt.



Lekker belangrijk! De eventuele (on)bruikbaarheid van een WZ verandert daardoor niet! :Frown: 

Speakertech

----------


## vasco

> Lekker belangrijk! De eventuele (on)bruikbaarheid van een WZ verandert daardoor niet!
> 
> Speakertech



Dat is zeker waar maar als mensen via Google gaan zoeken naar jouw afkorting om je te helpen in dit topic gaan ze bar weinig vinden behalve iets over fotografie of een vliegtuig met de genoemde letters.

Voor de rest sorry hoor, wilde alleen behulpzaam zijn.

----------


## speakertech

> Dat is zeker waar maar als mensen via Google gaan zoeken naar jouw afkorting om je te helpen in dit topic gaan ze bar weinig vinden behalve iets over fotografie of een vliegtuig met de genoemde letters.
> 
> Voor de rest sorry hoor, wilde alleen behulpzaam zijn.



De discussie dreigt een beetje off-topic te geraken. Ik vroeg naar gebruikerservaringen voor deze wandelzenders. De mensen die die ervaringen hebben opgedaan, weten uit de starttopic precies waarover het gaat. Als je eerst wat moet gaan uitzoeken op het www, dan heb je geen gebruikservaring.
Overigens ben ik het wel met je eens, dat je bij voorkeur de juiste termen moet gebruiken om verwarring te voorkomen. Dat ging even mis.
Speakertech

----------


## hfprints

Speakertech,

De HFPrints simply heeft Hydin, maar is al een jaar uit productie.
Zowel de comply als de Symply zijn vervangen door de MX520, welke reeds door de VRT in gebruik is. Is eigenlijk een combinatie van beiden.
Buiten de ontzettend kleine afmetingen heeft de zender voldoende bereik. Uiteraard Hydin en een eenvoudige bediening. Kortom, een kleine comply zonder display, maar wel alle andere functies. Gewicht, nog geen 500 gram.
Verder is het audio niveau volgens de Sennheiser norm, dus 40 kHz zwaai.
Op dit ogenblik alleen nog internationaal beschikbaar van 230 - 250 MHz, eind dit jaar ook voor de 200 - 216 MHz voor de Nederlandse markt.
Vooral uit de regionale omroepen hoek is zeer veel belangstelling voor deze WZ, die mogelijk een revolutie teweeg gaat brengen t.o.v. al die andere grote, zware en lompe dingen. Prijs, ongeveer 3500 euro
(200,5 - 216 blijft volgens de laatste berichten van het ministerie van EZ gevrijwaard van DAB)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Hé René, jij hier?





> Is het trouwens nog verstandig om iets rond 200MHz te kopen ivm TDAB en TDVB?



De vraag is volgens mij of het verstandig is om te investeren in dit soort HF-oplossingen.
Menige omroep schakelt hiervoor over op gebruik van (portable) UMTS- of HSDPA-based codecs. (google maar eens op de Comrex Access bijvoorbeeld). HF wordt in omroepland toch een beetje als een gepasseerd station gezien.

----------


## Rieske

> HF wordt in omroepland toch een beetje als een gepasseerd station gezien.



Oja ? Probeer maar eens op een druk evenement (laten we bijv. eens Pinkpop noemen) met UMTS werken. Dan hunker je toch weer snel terug naar HF. Bovendien klinkt HF beter dat al dat digitaal gecomprimeerde spul wat nog teveel in de kinderschoenen staat.

----------


## hfprints

Inderdaad, bij drukke evenementen is het net niet toereikend genoeg.
Dutchview heeft me jaren lang ingehuurd voor pinkpop 3voor12, dit omdat internet / UMTS te kort capaciteit had, nu hebben ze een eigen glasvezel.

Ook NOS radio merkt dit. UMTS leuk he, maar als het druk is werkt het niet, en denkt nu na over toch maar een nieuwe HF inverstering.
Nederland is aardig bevooroordeeld met draadloos internet UMTS enz.
In Frankrijk hebben ze geen landelijke GSM dekking, dus de tour kan alleen maar per radio.
De VRT weet dit ook, en daarvoor is de ontwikkeling van die mini WZ geweest.

Hint, ga eens naar de motogp (TT Assen) en probeer wat met je internet netwerk, lukt zelfs nu ze een nieuwe glasvezel hebben nog niet. Overbelast

Als ik naar de omzet van mijn bedrijf kijk, merk ik niets van al dat gedoe, en blijft men volop investeren. Of het moet komen dat mijn concurrent failliet is, maar dan nog, dat is kort geleden, en die groei zit er al jaren in, en niet zo zuinig ook.
En daar waar ik met die nieuwe mini WZ kom, wild enthausiast. Eind dit jaar willen we de Nederlandse versie klaar hebben, de andere is voor 230 - 250 MHz, en dat mag hier niet.

Ben alleen wel eens benieuwd wie SoundOfSilence is. (Evt in een PM).
Volgens mij kunnen we elkaar

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Ben alleen wel eens benieuwd wie SoundOfSilence is. (Evt in een PM).
> Volgens mij kunnen we elkaar



Kan kloppen, we hebben elkaar gisteren bij een zeker omroep in het 010 district nog een hand gegeven...

Alles goed gegaan met babysitten? Operatie geslaagd, patient overleden? :Big Grin: 

Tja, HF en UMTS... persoonlijk denk ik dat je het ene als aanvulling op het andere moet zien.

3FM doet verslag vanaf Lowlands over UMTS én hun eigen lokaal opgetrokken WIFI-net. RTV Rijnmond doet een tour van Parijs naar Rotterdam met zo'n ding... Oké, hun HF-punt haalt het tot in belgie, maar Parijs.....
Diezelfde omroep kan nu opeens wel verslag doen vanuit Gorichem, terwijl hun HF-net daar absoluut niet dekkend is. Voor 80% van de gevallen kunnen ze HF gebruiken (met relais-auto).
De ervaring is dat men een draadloze (UMTS) codec simpelweg grijpt, naar locatie rent en hun ding doet. De eenvoud wint het van de kwaliteit. Daarnaast is de kwaliteit van een GSM natuurlijk helemaal bedroevend.

Radio1 gebruikt ze landelijk. Als je een landelijk dekkend HF-net wilt bouwen: succes (wel goed voor je omzet), maar er zal een reden zijn dat het NOB dat een jaar of 5 geleden afgeschaft heeft :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mijn conclusie is:
- gaat het om snelle nieuws-voorziening, zonder uitgebreid net van HF-posten: UMTS-codec
- gaat het om een kwaliteitsverbinding: HF óf ISDN-codec (tot 2012)/minilink & harris o.i.d.

----------


## speakertech

Helaas zit aanschaf op korte termijn er nog niet in. 
Toch moet ik binnenkort weer een reportagezender gaan gebruiken voor een loop evenement. Vorig jaar had ik een HECOM zender gehuurd, prima geluidskwaliteit, maar de reikwijdte schoot te kort, ondanks dat het vermogen op 10 watt stond. Naderhand hoorde ik dat FM breedbandzenders minder reikwijdte hebben dan bijvoorbeeld mobilofoon. Dat zou komen omdat mobilofoon smalband is, met een beperkt frequentiegebruik. Het gaat in dit geval alleen om gesproken woord en dat het verslag verstaanbaar overkomt. Wat gebruiken mij collega´s in een dergelijk geval. De mobilofoon wordt ook nog doorgekoppeld met de aanwezige omroepinstallatie.
GSM zou ook nog kunnen, maar volgens mij komt een verbinding met mobilofoon onmiddelijk tot stand als de reporter de ptt schakelaar indrukt.

Speakertech

----------


## Aart Rietveld

Hoeveel afstand moet je overbruggen en wat voor omgeving (hoogteverschillen en grote gebouwen) is het?
Met 10Watt HF zou je toch wel een paar kilometer moeten kunnen overbruggen. Ik heb zelf alleen de ervaring dat juist de Hecom-sets hier nogal eens problemen mee hebben. Het schijnt dat vooral de ontvangers een drama zijn. Heb zelf wel meegemaakt dat ik niet verder kwam dan 20 meter!! op 10W...  Tel daarbij op dat Hecom failliet is....

Ik zou gaan voor een setje van HFP (www.hfprints.nl). Heb met de vaste zenders van hen goede ervaringen. CBT (Broadcastpartners) staat bij mij nog lager op de rangorde, zou ik dus ook niet doen.







> Helaas zit aanschaf op korte termijn er nog niet in. 
> Toch moet ik binnenkort weer een reportagezender gaan gebruiken voor een loop evenement. Vorig jaar had ik een HECOM zender gehuurd, prima geluidskwaliteit, maar de reikwijdte schoot te kort, ondanks dat het vermogen op 10 watt stond. Naderhand hoorde ik dat FM breedbandzenders minder reikwijdte hebben dan bijvoorbeeld mobilofoon. Dat zou komen omdat mobilofoon smalband is, met een beperkt frequentiegebruik. Het gaat in dit geval alleen om gesproken woord en dat het verslag verstaanbaar overkomt. Wat gebruiken mij collega´s in een dergelijk geval. De mobilofoon wordt ook nog doorgekoppeld met de aanwezige omroepinstallatie.
> GSM zou ook nog kunnen, maar volgens mij komt een verbinding met mobilofoon onmiddelijk tot stand als de reporter de ptt schakelaar indrukt.
> 
> Henk Roovers

----------


## hfprints

Speakertech,

Om ver te komen moet je een goede antenne hebben, een antenne die goed afstraalt.
In smalband kom je verder, dit omdat door de geringere bandbreedte de ontvanger 10 a 13 dB gevoeliger kan zijn.

De VRT heeft eind april de wielerklassieker Parijs Roubaix verslagen. Hiervoor had de VRT een motorfiets met 7 Watt breedband zender (230 MHz) en een 1/4 golflengte antenne achterop.
Voor een optimale afstraling een groundvlak van koper gemaakt (Wat je bij de Hecom WZ mist). De motor vertrok samen met de wielrenners in Parijs, en het vliegtuig die de VRT gebruikt ging gelijktijdig vanaf Zaventem de lucht in (Luchthaven brussel). op 4km hoogte en nabij Brussel hadden ze de motorrijder al te pakken die net buiten Parijs reed. 

Dus met gering vermogen ver komen kan !!

Maar dit feit staat niet alleen. Een 7 jaar geleden was ik door RTV West ingehuurd voor de techniek tijdens de begrafenis van Prins Claus. Op ongeveer 1km afstand van de regie auto stonden twee gebruikers met een WZ. De één met een oude SER10 van Sennheiser, vermogen van 1 Watt en kwam binnen.
Op nog geen meter afstand een tweede WZ, een Diport, met 10 Watt, en kwam niet binnen. Ook niet als die op de plaats van de ander ging staan, ontvangers ruilen had geen invloed. De SER 10 bleef binnenkomen, de ander pas binnen de 500 meter.

Diezelfde Diport heeft veel meer bereik als de antenne configuratie wordt gewijzigd. De afstraling van de antennes, die moet goed zijn.

Bij mijn vorige baas maakte we draadloze intercom, wel eens klachten van komt maar 50 meter. Testen gaven aan dat de opgestelde antenne weinig effect had. Een proefopstelling gemaakt van een sprietje zonder voldoende ground, en dat vergeleken met een dubbelquad antenne. Meetwaarden gaven een + van tussen de 23 en 30 dB aan in het voordeel van de dubbelquad, die een gemeten gain heeft van 7 dBd. 


De meeste omroepen die een WZ gebruiken hebben een reportage auto in de buurt, waar een relais in zit, die de WZ op een andere frequentie doorstraalt naar de studio, en dan wordt het bereik veel groter.

Nu we het over goed stralende antennes hebben.
Afgelopen dinsdag een test gedaan met digitale TV, DVB-T op 2,3 GHz
De afstand was 33km, vrij zicht. Zender op 45 meter, ontvanger op 70 meter hoogte. Ontvansgt antenne 13 dBi gain, zend antenne 20 dBi, kabeldemping 3,5 dB en een vermogen van 200 mWatt. Signaal komt spatzuiver binnen.
Daarna het vermogen op 2 mWatt gezet, en ook nu nog signaal. Uitrichten was iets moeilijker, maar het ging. 


Dus vermogen zegt niet alles, stralende antennes veel meer.

----------


## speakertech

Omdat ikzelf een amateurlicentie heb, weet ik wel van de hoed en de rand. Toch kun je op HF overdracht geen garantie geven heb ik gemerkt. Van de zomer heb ik dan een hecom zender ingezet voor een reportage vanaf de motor tijdens een wielerronde in bebouwd gebied. De ontvangstantenne stond op ca 11 meter hoogte. Toch was het bereik op een helft van het parkoers goed en op de andere helft veel dead spots. De ontvanger was een diversity ontvanger. Op enkele meters van mij vandaan stond dan een lokale of regionale radioomroep. Deze gebruikte twee CBT setjes. Zij hadden helemaal geen bereik. De antenne die ik gebruikte bestond uit twee vertikale dipolen (voor elke ontvanger één). De omroep had zelfs originele groundplanes erbij. Dus wie zal het zeggen. Dat het vermogen inderdaad niet altijd het criterium is, is goed te merken aan draadloze microfoons. Ondanks de meestal niet ideale omgeving voor de zend antenne blijkt vaak dat die dingen met 10mW vaak meer dan 100 meter kunnen ovbruggen.

Overigens heeft de Hecom antenne wel een grondvlak, al zal het niet ideaal zijn. In de schouderband is een stalen plaat ingewerkt van ca 40x10 cm. Niet ideaal, maar beter dan niets volgens mij. Volgende week moet ik weer op stap met de zender en houdt een mobilofoon in gereedheid. De ontvangstantennes staan op een hoogte van ca 30 meter en de ontvanger eveneens. De antennekabels zijn dus maar een paar meter lang.
Vorig jaar heb ik met de zender in een vaste opstelling wel een paar kilometer gehaald, De zendantenne ca 3 meter hoog en de ontvangst antennes op 8 meter. De verbinding werkte dan weer zonder mankeren.

Ik hoop nog eens een proef te kunnen doen met de "VRT" zender van HF prints. Sennheiser is echt een brug te ver.


Speakertech.

----------


## hfprints

Als jij een echte zendamateur bent, dus geen centamateur, dan weet je ook dat je ground resonant moet zijn.
De 1/4 golflengte intercom antennes waren antennes die geschikt waren voor de antennes die frequentie, maar omdat de ground niet resonant was, straalden ze gewoon niet.
De VRT is daar aardig mee bezig geweest, en met een plaat van 40cm red je het niet. Zie het als een groundplane, haal de 3 ondersprieten er maar af, en kijk hoe ver je komt.
Voor 200 MHz moet je 40cm per kant hebben, dus 80cm en in het midden dus de spriet.
Een N connector nemen met twee stukje koperdraad en daar een dipool van maken werkt beter, omdat die resonant is.

Je kan ook een resonante antenne nemen die geen tegenvlak nodig heeft om resonant te zijn, dan kom je met 10% van het vermogen verder dan een niet resonante antenne, of verticale (esonante) spriet welke een resonante ground mist.

Met de WZ, al heb je een resonate gound, op het moment dat je de WZ aan je schouder hangt vouw je als het ware de ground om je schouder, die daardoor uit resonatie gaat. Kijk maar eens met een GP, en pak de onderste elementen vast terwijl je naar een staande golfmeter kijkt (Of beter, spectrum analyser met reflectie meetbrug.

Groet,
Rene

----------


## speakertech

> Als jij een echte zendamateur bent, dus geen centamateur, dan weet je ook dat je ground resonant moet zijn.
> De 1/4 golflengte intercom antennes waren antennes die geschikt waren voor de antennes die frequentie, maar omdat de ground niet resonant was, straalden ze gewoon niet.
> De VRT is daar aardig mee bezig geweest, en met een plaat van 40cm red je het niet. Zie het als een groundplane, haal de 3 ondersprieten er maar af, en kijk hoe ver je komt.
> Voor 200 MHz moet je 40cm per kant hebben, dus 80cm en in het midden dus de spriet.
> Een N connector nemen met twee stukje koperdraad en daar een dipool van maken werkt beter, omdat die resonant is.
> 
> Je kan ook een resonante antenne nemen die geen tegenvlak nodig heeft om resonant te zijn, dan kom je met 10% van het vermogen verder dan een niet resonante antenne, of verticale (esonante) spriet welke een resonante ground mist.
> 
> Met de WZ, al heb je een resonate gound, op het moment dat je de WZ aan je schouder hangt vouw je als het ware de ground om je schouder, die daardoor uit resonatie gaat. Kijk maar eens met een GP, en pak de onderste elementen vast terwijl je naar een staande golfmeter kijkt (Of beter, spectrum analyser met reflectie meetbrug.
> ...



Wat ik van antennes weet, dat komt ook uit de theorie boeken. Ik heb nooit uitgebreid geëxperimenteerd met antennes

Voor de ontvangst antennes gebruik ik twee open dipolen. Ze zijn zonder balun op de coax aangesloten en staan verticaal op een zijdrager.
Aan de zenderzijde is het wat lastiger om een goede antenne te gebruiken. 
Op de man is het gebruik van een fatsoenlijke groundplane haast niet mogelijk. Ik moet dus roeien met de riemen die er zijn. Overigens presteert de schouderantenne in veel gevallen ook gewoon goed en is de reikwijdte in de bebouwde kom vaak meer dan een kilometer.
Op de motor is het natuurlijk wel mogelijk om middels een kort stukje pijp een groundplane te monteren, maar dat maakt snel wisselen weer onmogelijk.
Overigens op de afbeeldingen van Hfprints zie je de zenders ook afgebeeld met de antennes erop geschroefd.

Aanstaande zondag neem ik uit voorzorg ook maar een mobilofoon mee. Je moet toch iets.
Vorig najaar heb ik met een HECOM gewerkt in een vaste opstelling. De zendantenne, was een groundplane op ca 3 meter hoogte en de ontvangstantenne ca 8 meter diversity. Het overbruggen van 2 km was daar geen enkel probleem.

Overigens zoek ik nog iemand die me aan de schema's kan helpen van de Diport 2 VHF.
De zenders heb ik in onderhoud en tot nu toe betrof het dan slechte kabels, batterijkontakten en dergelijk soort storingen. Van Hecom kreeg ik niets, alsof ik ze zelf na wilde bouwen.
Enige tijd geleden was er dan wel een serieus probleem. Door de krakkemikkige batterijkontakten was er een forse sluiting ontstaan die op meerdere printen uitgebrande sporen opleverde . De zender doet het weer, maar toch mis ik ergens een aardverbinding. De aarde loopt nu kennelijk via het frontpaneel, maar erg lekker zit me dat niet. Nu HECOM ter ziele is zal het met de zenders snel gedaan zijn denk ik.

Speakertech

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> ...Op ongeveer 1km afstand van de regie auto stonden twee gebruikers met een WZ. De één met een oude SER10 van Sennheiser, vermogen van 1 Watt en kwam binnen.
> Op nog geen meter afstand een tweede WZ, een Diport, met 10 Watt, en kwam niet binnen. Ook niet als die op de plaats van de ander ging staan, ontvangers ruilen had geen invloed. De SER 10 bleef binnenkomen, de ander pas binnen de 500 meter.



Tja... een Ser10 duwt gewoon door, een iets modernere zender regelt zijn uitgangsvermogen terug bij slechte SWR... is een Ser10 dan een mooi apparaat of juist een baggerding  :Wink: 





> ...Afgelopen dinsdag een test gedaan met digitale TV, DVB-T op 2,3 GHz. De afstand was 33km, vrij zicht. Zender op 45 meter, ontvanger op 70 meter hoogte.



Was dat dat kunstje in Rotterdam? Alles goed gegaan daar?

----------


## Aart Rietveld

> Van de zomer heb ik dan een hecom zender ingezet voor een reportage vanaf de motor tijdens een wielerronde in bebouwd gebied. De ontvangstantenne stond op ca 11 meter hoogte. Toch was het bereik op een helft van het parkoers goed en op de andere helft veel dead spots. De ontvanger was een diversity ontvanger. Op enkele meters van mij vandaan stond dan een lokale of regionale radioomroep. Deze gebruikte twee CBT setjes. Zij hadden helemaal geen bereik. De antenne die ik gebruikte bestond uit twee vertikale dipolen (voor elke ontvanger één). De omroep had zelfs originele groundplanes erbij. 
> 
> Speakertech.



Het is mijn ervaring dat behalve de afstraling van de zender toch ook heel vaak de ontvanger een oorzaak van problemen is. Zowel de CBT-set als de Hecom-set heeft een serieus probleem als er in de nabijheid van de ontvanger een ander zender aangezet wordt in de zelfde frequentieband.

Als ik de (HPF)-zender in onze HF-wagen aanzet op 215 MHz zie ik de veldsterkemeters van de Hecom-ontvanger (200 MHz) met minimaal de helft terugzakken. Als ik het HF-vermogen van de HFP-zender lager draai zie je zo de veldsterkte op de Hecom-ontvanger terugkomen. Hierbij zitten de ontvangst-antenne's direct op het dak van de bus en hangt de zendantenne van de studio-link er een meter of 8 boven (pneumatische mast van 10 meter).
Ook de CBT-ontvangers hebben dit probleem al valt dit minder goed te "bewijzen" omdat de WZ-sets van dit merk die ik ooit huurde geen meters hadden. 

@HFPrints:
Wat ik me wel afvraag is hoe het mogelijk is dat de Sennheiser-zender blijkbaar wel een goede afstraling heeft terwijl de constructie van de antenne er hetzelfde uitziet. Volgens mij is er binnen de schouderband niet veel mogelijkheid om hiermee te variëren. 
Zelf gebruik ik de Hecom-zender vaak met de antenne op de zender zelf, dan kan je het apparaat ook gewoon neerzetten tijdens het gebruik, de meeste verslaggevers (m/v) schieten in de stress vanwege het gewicht als ze ermee op pad moeten. Zou de Hecom-zender dan een zo veel slechtere front-constructie hebben dat deze HF-technisch niet goed wil afstralen t.o.v. de SER van Sennheiser? Volgens mij is het Hecom-front net als de SER geheel van metaal.

----------


## speakertech

> Wie heeft er ervaring met de wandelzender COMPLY van HF-prints?
> Deze heeft ook een regieontvanger aan boord.
> Eventueel ook gebruikservaringen met de SIMPLY, een wz met maar één kanaal(frequentie). Is een diversity ontvanger noodzakelijk?
> Buiten de SER20 van Sennheiser en de zenders van HECOM lijkt het een betaalbaar alternatief. Het aanbod lijkt niet erg groot. Zijn er meer (betaalbare) merken? De Sennheiser kost kaal ca 22000 euro. Dat is een factor twee boven de begroting en dan heb je nog geen ontvanger, antennes etc.
> Is het trouwens nog verstandig om iets rond 200MHz te kopen ivm TDAB en TDVB?
> 
> Speakertech



Hallo, ik ben vorig jaar begonnen met dit topic, maar ben er nog steeds niet uit. Ik heb op het punt gestaan om de nieuwe portabele zender van HFprints te kopen, temeer omdat ik daarvoor al een (omgeprogrammeerde ) ontvanger heb.  Helaas vind ik het zendvermogen van één watt te gering, zeker omdat de antenne die ik er op aansluit verre van ideaal is. Ik denk dat de door mij beoogde reikwijdte niet gehaald wordt. Soms was dat met 10 watt al aan de krappe kant. Een vaste antenneopstelling aan de zenderzijde is geen optie, dus ook geen grote groundpane antennes of 22 elements Yagi antennes.
Aan de andere kant lees ik lovende verhalen over audioverbindingen via GSM,UMTS en nog wat van die media. Dan is er ook nog zoiets als Luci Live2, een reportage verbinding via de PDA en internet denk ik.
Wat moet ik me daar bij voorstellen? Vaak heb ik een reporter achterop een motor, die een live verslag doet naar de geluidswagen. Dat kan in de stad zijn, maar net zo goed in de polder. De reikwijdte moet toch wel een paar kilometer zijn. Met GSM is dat in principe onbeperkt begrijp ik.
Ik kwam uit bij systemen als Comrex, maar dat is ook niet echt voor niets.
Verder moet de reporter meteen verbinding hebben. Bij een live verslag is het hinderlijk als eerst een verbinding opgebouwd moet worden. Verbindingen die 10 euro per minuut kosten vallen ook af. Wie legt mij eens haarfijn uit hoe de nieuwe media werken, ik heb er totaal geen ervaring mee en conculega's zijn er niet erg spraakzaaam over.

 De analoge zenders die ik gebruikte zijn hopeloos aan vervanging toe en ik wil ook geen 20.000 euro meer investeren. Het blijft voor mij altijd onrendabel, maar zonder die apparatuur kan ik sommige karweitjes, die op zich best eenvoudig zijn, gewoon niet aannemen. Wie heeft de goedkoopste oplossing?
Huren kan natuurlijk ook, maar dan ben ik afhankelijk van de beschikbaarheid en bovenal de staat van onderhoud van het materiaal. Om dan ervaring met de gehuurde materialen te krijgen, zou je het dan weer wat langer in bezit willen hebben en dan is er ook nog het ophalen en terugbrengen. Ik woon helaas niet centraal in Nederland.
Ik heb ook mobilofonie, maar officieel mag je het er niet voor gebruiken, ook al ben ik op jaarbasis gezien, totaal nog geen vijf uurtjes in de lucht, meer 10 a 15 minuten per evenement en dat nog onderbroken.


Speakertech

----------


## laserguy

HF prints heeft ons twee keer een radioverbinding geleverd. Dat is heel makkelijk: zij regelen alles en jij moet maar gewoon gebruiken.
Overigens met 1 Watt op een vrije frequentie en een ontvangstantenne die een beetje gericht is raak je HEEL ver!
In theorie is GSM en al die consumentenrommel onbeperkt. Nu moet jij al rijdend maar eens gedurende een paar minuten een perfecte verbinding proberen krijgen. In België lukt dat BIJNA overal (maar dus niet OVER OVERAL) met Mobistar en Proximus maar Base zit wel nog met gaten in hun netwerk. UMTS is nog erger. Sorry maar voor professionele verbindingen is voor mij de betrouwbaarheid nog te laag.

----------


## hfprints

Zo,

Even een tijdje afwezig geweest, gewoon omdat het nogal druk is.

Het laatst half jaar veel ervaring opgedaan met de nieuwe WZ, ook om de kinderziektes er uit te halen. Dit hebben we niet zelf gedaan, maar door gebruikers.
Kinderziektes, ja die hadden we ja, microfoon gain niet lekker en een keer een slechte XLR chassis. Daarbij een lichte audio vervorming.

Er zijn nu 9 sets geleverd, een set in de verhuur, en twee als demo.
Afgelopen weekend ook op Pinkpop, en de gebruiker (L1) is uiterst tevreden.

Wel is het zo dat gebruik van een goede diversity ontvanger de meeste dropouts er uit haalt.

Het bedrijf EACS uit Tilburg heeft een WZ gehuurd voor diverse wiellerkoersen. Wedstrijden die ze vroeger met een Hecom deden en net geen 100% dekking haalden, ondanks de 10 Watt, maar met de nieuwe WZ wel. (Wedstrijd in Lexmond). Bereik is dus meer dan de WLT, ondanks dat de WZ minder vermogen heeft.
De klant is tevreden, en mogelijk blijft de WZ daar.

De VRT had reeds 3 wandelzenders, en heeft er twee bij besteld.

dan de vraag, eigen set, of netwerk sets als comrex.

Indien je een netwerk met voldoende capaciteit heb kan een comrex goed werken. De marathon in Rotterdam is daarmee gedaan, uitstekend, beter dan een WZ.
Maar is het netwerk krap, of niet beschikbaar, dan heb je dus niets.

Voorbeelden te over, NK schaatsmarathon oostvaarders plassen, tijdens de wedstrijd nauwelijks capaciteit,  4kbit was maximum. Audio zeer slecht.
Huldiging AZ te Alkmaar, netwerk zwaar overbelast, geen gebruik met Comrex e.d. mogelijk.  
RTV West, WZ klinkt beter dan een Comrex, die ze toen ook in demo hadden.


Dus uit het voor en tegens kom je nooit uit, Comrex kan goed werken, echter je bent afhankelijk van het openbare net, is het druk, vergeet het dan maar. Maar dat geld ook voor de WZ.


Komende maanden gaan we enkele opties bekijken als externe accu (continu gebruik) en een geschikte draagtas.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Ben benieuwd!

Nederland is zeker toe aan een goed werkende betaalbare WZ.

Groeten,

Peter


Ps. Niet om met modder te gooien, maar West heeft inmiddels 4 comrexen in gebruik en bij AZ liepen wel degelijk goed werkende Comrexen rond (aldus de gebruiker)

----------


## hfprints

Radio West heeft Comrexen, dat wist ik. Ze zijn er behoorlijk tevreden mee, de enige opmerking die ze hadden was dat soms het audio slecht klonk.
Overal inzetbaar, wat je met een WZ niet kan zeggen. Maar een backup vinden ze zinvol, want soms hapert het, of door drukte op het netwerk even niet beschikbaar.

Bij AZ heb ik naast een gebruiker gestaan die vrijwel niets kon doen met een Comrex, maar telefoon en UMTS ging ook niet. (Centrum van Alkmaar, het stadion ging wel) KPN lag gewoon plat, vodaphone ging met mate.
Die gebruiker was in staat om dat ding in het kanaal te laten vallen.

Maar frappant is dan wel dat ik afgelopen week op de AV manifestatie drie gebruikers heb gehad die met Comrexen werken, maar toch een alternatief er naast willen hebben wegens de problemen die ze regelmatig hadden. Ze gaven zelf aan dat er geen voldoende garantie was dat er voldoende ruimte was op o.a. de 3G netwerken. Kortgeleden had Rijkswaterstaat iets rond Utrecht, 2 comrexen werkten goed, de derde slechts voor 40%
(Ik noem de naam Comrex, maar mogelijk gebruikten de een gelijkwaardig apparaat met andere naam).
Men had zelfs de ervaring dat rond de snelwegen het systeem werkt, maar zodra er zich iets voordoet waardoor het verkeer onverwacht stil staat, men gaat bellen, foto's sturen, en dan ontstaan er haperingen.

Nu ga ik draadloos niet helemaal goedpraten, ook HF heeft voor en nadelen. Voordeel is dat je het grotendeels in eigen hand hebt.

Wat de WZ betreft.
Het is op de rails gezet, en de fabrikant gaat er mee verder. Ik trek mij er vanaf, en ga verder met de stereo en video verbindingen.
Als Nederlandse dealer gaat Broadcast Partners fungeren, en er zijn gesprekken gaande met een groot Internationaal Concern die de rest van Europa gaat doen.

Een Comrex is gewoon een goed ding, werkt eenvoudig, en een groot bereik.
Maar wat als het netwerk overbelast is, en het tijdens het evenement niet werkt. De opdracht gever is niet tevreden en betaald niet.  En dan ??
Met een eigen systeem kan je wat verschuiven en er nog wat van maken.

----------


## speakertech

> Zo,
> 
> 
> Een bedrijf  uit Tilburg heeft een WZ gehuurd voor diverse wielerkoersen. Wedstrijden die ze vroeger met een Hecom deden en net geen 100% dekking haalden, ondanks de 10 Watt, maar met de nieuwe WZ wel. (Wedstrijd in Lexmond). Bereik is dus meer dan de WLT, ondanks dat de WZ minder vermogen heeft.
> De klant is tevreden, en mogelijk blijft de WZ daar.



Dat klinkt niet ongunstig. Wat was het voor een gebied?
Bebouwd, of buitenaf. Hoever was de maximaal overbrugde afstand en wat voor antenne had de reporter achterop de motor.
Hoe hoog stond de ontvangstantenne?
Als radioamateur kom ik met een eenvoudige smalbandzender en een halve golf antenne in spraak kwaliteit, gemakkelijk bij een repeater die ca 5 km verder op een flat staat, dus één watt komt ver, dat is wel duidelijk. Het gaat hier echter over een breedbanduitzending en ëen goede audiokwaliteit, waarbij de (rondom) antenne zeker geen optimale afstraling heeft.

Die onzekerheid stelt de aanschaf nog steeds uit.

Speakertech

----------


## hfprints

Wegens de NK wielrennen rond Heerlen en Landgraaf heeft men een test gedaan of het hele parkoers met de WZ te dekken was.

De ontvanger was geplaatst bij Snowworld, net buiten de drafbaan waar ook Pinkpop is. Hier is de finish van het geheel.

Alleen het gedeelte rond de beklimming in de Oliemolen straat, de Euren en de Kleekampseweg waren enkele dipjes, verder kon men het hele parkoers bevatten met die WZ.
De Oliemolen is een steile heuvel net buiten het centrum van Heerlen, richting Landgraaf, de Euren en Kleekampseweg zeer veel bomen.

Het parkoers is op Internet te vinden, NK Wielrennen 2009 // NK Wielrennen 2009

NK Wielrennen 2009 // Parcours

----------


## speakertech

> Wegens de NK wielrennen rond Heerlen en Landgraaf heeft men een test gedaan of het hele parkoers met de WZ te dekken was.
> 
> De ontvanger was geplaatst bij Snowworld, net buiten de drafbaan waar ook Pinkpop is. Hier is de finish van het geheel.
> 
> Alleen het gedeelte rond de beklimming in de Oliemolen straat, de Euren en de Kleekampseweg waren enkele dipjes, verder kon men het hele parkoers bevatten met die WZ.
> De Oliemolen is een steile heuvel net buiten het centrum van Heerlen, richting Landgraaf, de Euren en Kleekampseweg zeer veel bomen.
> 
> Het parkoers is op Internet te vinden, NK Wielrennen 2009 // NK Wielrennen 2009
> 
> NK Wielrennen 2009 // Parcours



DE NK is zowat weer een week achter de rug. Hoe waren de ervaringen met de MX520?
Is een van de conculega's er geweest?
Speakertech

----------


## hfprints

EACS is daar geweest met onze MX520.
Nadat de ontvangst antennes nog wat aangepast waren (iets andere locatie) konden ze het hele parcours volgen.

EACS was zodabnig tevreden dat ik de apparatuur waarschijnlijk kwijt ben, omdat ze dit aanschaffen.


Betrouwbaarheid WZ versus andere verbindingen.
Afgelopen zaterdag voor video verbindingen in Neer geweest, waar de OLS gehouden wordt.
Een lokale omroep aldaar had een WZ gehuurd bij DBMG. Ze wilden eigenlijk een Comrex, maar kregen daar door dat bedrijf (die comrexen gebruikt) een negatief advies.
DBMG blijkt dus al diverse keren last te hebben gehad dat net op het moment dat de verbinding belangrijk is deze uitvalt (of zwaar in bitrate wordt teruggeschroefd) waardoor ze al enkele keren het hoogtepunt verstek moetsen laten gaan (bijvoorbeeld finish van een wedstrijd) omdat de mensen dan foto's nemen met het mobieltje nemen en even wegsturen.

----------


## hfprints

Update NK wielrennen, ik ben gisteren even bijgepraat

Vrijdag voor de wedstrijd alles voor elkaar gemaakt, en het parkoers afgereden.
Tijdens de wedstrijd zelf was er een geringe storing van een andere zender, waardoor er toch af en toe wat storing optrad, maar de verbinding bleef.
Storing trad op twee plekken op als men wat verder van de ontvanger verwijderd was.

Op dit soort evenementen zijn zeer veel verbindingen actief, waardoor storing van derden mogelijk is.

Al bij al is de klant toch zeer tevreden.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Zeg Henk, hoor ik nu via de tam-tam dat je de 520 zelf getest hebt?

Ben erg benieuwd naar je bevindingen...

----------


## speakertech

> Zeg Henk, hoor ik nu via de tam-tam dat je de 520 zelf getest hebt?
> 
> Ben erg benieuwd naar je bevindingen...



Sterk verhaal, ik was daarzelf niet van op de hoogte.

Speakertech

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Sterk verhaal, ik was daarzelf niet van op de hoogte.
> 
> Speakertech



Grappig... dan is de tam-tam slecht geïnformeerd (wat uiteraard wel vaker gebeurt)

----------


## hfprints

Afgelopen vrijdag te gast geweest bij de VRT en de NOS tijdens de Tour de France. Best leuk om te zien wat die aan afstanden halen met hun apparatuur. Nu gebruiken ze een vliegtuig als repeater, maar afstanden van een 100 a 150km geen probleem, terwijl de zend apparatuur slechts 5 Watt is.

De NOS werkt met verouderde apparatuur (1995) en gaat op zoek naar een vervanger, waarbij we hoge ogen gooien.
Toen ik de vraag stelde waarom ze geen Comrex of soortgelijke apparatuur gebruikte zeiden ze, hebben we hoor, maar onvoldoende bruikbaar, dus thuis gelaten.
Het is heel leuk om zo'n ding tijdens het evenement te gebruiken, maar op het moment dat de finish er is werken ze niet omdat het netwerk even even piek heeft. (Dan wordt er veel gebeld en foto's verstuurd.)
Nee, dat soort apparatuur is heel leuk maar bij bepaalde drukke evenementen niet betrouwbaar. Volgend jaar willen ze nieuwe radio apparatuur in een eigen netwerk, omdat dit tenminste goed werkt.

Komende zaterdag staat de VRT voor een dilemma, of juist een uitdaging.
Op de finish van de tour staat de radio karavaan op een andere berg, ongeveer 45km afstand. Gaan ze met de WZ proberen, en men verwacht dat het lukt.

Uiteraard hebben ze ook een storing gehad, maar dat kwam omdat men de zender vergeten was op te laden.

Verder is Albion (de maker van de WZ) met enkele marktpartijen in gesprek die het product gaan verkopen.
Broadcast Partners is één van hen, de ander is een internationaal opererend bedrijf. (na de vakantie hopen we het bekend te maken)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Volgend jaar willen ze nieuwe radio apparatuur in een eigen netwerk, omdat dit tenminste goed werkt.



Grappig, ben zelf één van de personen geweest die een jaar of 5 geleden hun complete HF-net geeft gesloopt omdat ze het niet of nauwelijks gebruikten en als ze het wilden gebruiken, werkte het niet voor 100%.

Zeker weer een nieuw poppetje bij de NOS die een zak met geld over de balk mag gooien. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hfprints

Toch zijn het oude rotten bij de NOS.

Maar ze gebruiken het onderhand wel weinig.
En elk jaar paniek als ik de HFT apparatuur van frequentie moet veranderen.

Daar willen ze inderdaad vanaf.
Maar het punt blijft dat ze nu zelf hun netwerk moeten opzetten, toch veel werk.

----------


## hfprints

Vandaag wat reacties gekregen van de VRT, die de WZ tijdens de tour heeft gebruikt. Uiterst tevreden, slechts 2x een probleem gehad omdat de accu leeg bleek (vergeten te laden).
De dag voor de finish kreeg de WZ de echte vuurdoop.
Normaal staat de regie auto met ontvanger binnen redelijke afstand, echter op de Mont Vernoux kon dat niet. Dichtst bijzijnde opstelpunt op 45km afstand.
Ook had de VRT de mogelijkheid om hun vliegtuig in te zetten, maar was nog altijd een 15 tot 20km minimaal.
De verbindingen liepen uitstekend, en er was zelfs geen dipje te horen, maar dit is dan wel een optimale zicht situatie.

Er zijn nu gesprekken gaande over opnieuw een grote bestelling door de VRT. (Dat doen ze niet als ze ontevreden zijn)

Maar ook de vierdaagse radio heeft gebruik gemaakt van de WZ, afstanden van 2km in de stad was zonder probleem haalbaar.

----------


## speakertech

> Vandaag wat reacties gekregen van de VRT, die de WZ tijdens de tour heeft gebruikt. Uiterst tevreden, slechts 2x een probleem gehad omdat de accu leeg bleek (vergeten te laden).
> De dag voor de finish kreeg de WZ de echte vuurdoop.
> Normaal staat de regie auto met ontvanger binnen redelijke afstand, echter op de Mont Vernoux kon dat niet. Dichtst bijzijnde opstelpunt op 45km afstand.
> Ook had de VRT de mogelijkheid om hun vliegtuig in te zetten, maar was nog altijd een 15 tot 20km minimaal.
> De verbindingen liepen uitstekend, en er was zelfs geen dipje te horen, maar dit is dan wel een optimale zicht situatie.
> 
> Er zijn nu gesprekken gaande over opnieuw een grote bestelling door de VRT. (Dat doen ze niet als ze ontevreden zijn)
> 
> Maar ook de vierdaagse radio heeft gebruik gemaakt van de WZ, afstanden van 2km in de stad was zonder probleem haalbaar.



Is de zender ook op 3 augustus in Roosendaal gebruikt?
Het was wel een kleine zender, maar ik weet niet of het de MX520 was.
Ik moet zeggen, dat het daar goed werkte.
Volgens mij met een diversity ontvanger. Ik ontwaarde een dubbele dipool, die ik niet herkende. Volgens mij was het er een met twee stubs. Ik heb daar  echter nog geen info over kunnen vinden. Welke ontvanger(s) zaten er bij?



Speakertech

----------


## hfprints

De beschrijving die je geeft voldoet inderdaad aan de apparatuur die ik aan EACS had verhuurd.
Of dat Roosendaal is, geen idee.

De MX520 is van Albion.
De diversity ontvanger (ELR 200 Diversity) is een eigen fabricaat, evenals de antenne.
In het vervolg komen de antennes weg bij GB te Briele, maar deze configuratie werkt behoorlijk goed.

----------

